# Teoria continuităţii serviciilor publice



## Daniel A.

«După cum se arată în literatura de specialitate, impreviziunea a apărut în materia contractelor administrative, în baza teoriei continuităţii serviciilor publice, consacrată de activitatea Consiliului de stat francez, această teorie putând fi definită astfel: atât timp cât circumstanţe independente de voinţa contractantului şi imprevizibile în momentul perfectării contractului administrativ bulversează economia fără ca prin acest demers să facă imposibilă executarea şi antrenează un deficit pentru contractant, acesta, rămânând în întregime ţinut strict de a urma executarea obligaţiilor sale, are dreptul de la administraţie la un ajutor pentru a depăşi dificultăţile survenite, preluând în sarcină o parte din deficitul provocat de circumstanţe.»
R.Gh. Geamănu, _Clauza de hardship în contractele comerciale internaţionale_, Editura Hamangiu, Bucureşti, 2007, p. 47 şi _infra_ nota 2, p. 47.

Vreau să întreb dacă este corectă fraza: „...rămânând în întregime ţinut strict de a urma executarea obligaţiilor sale...“ sau dacă poate fi reformulată altfel ca să fie înţeleasă în context.


----------



## farscape

(Sper că am intuit corect contextul) Nu știu dacă _*ținut strict*_ e un termen legal, avocățesc dar cred că se poate înlocui cu *obligat*, mă gândesc eu: 

"rămânând în întregime obligat de a urma executarea obligaţiilor sale."

Rămâne de văzut dacă obligat și obligații nu sună prea rău în aceeași propoziție.


----------



## Daniel A.

farscape said:


> (Sper că am intuit corect contextul) Nu știu dacă _*ținut strict*_ e un termen legal, avocățesc dar cred că se poate înlocui cu *obligat*, mă gândesc eu:
> 
> "rămânând în întregime obligat de a urma executarea obligaţiilor sale."
> 
> Rămâne de văzut dacă obligat și obligații nu sună prea rău în aceeași propoziție.


Mulţumesc. Juridicii au termeni ciudaţi uneori.


----------



## farscape

Aduce cu o traducere din engleză, to be held responsible --> a fi făcut răspunzător  ("ținut răspunzător")


----------

